# tv screen blinks when cable is pluged into RCA video input



## lspencer001 (Oct 31, 2010)

my tv has three RCA inputs(yellow,red,white) on the back and one on the front. when I go to connect the video cable to any one of them the tv screen will start to blink, for example when I plug the dvd player into it the tv screen will go from the movie to a blue screen and back again it does this several times. I have pluged the same rca cable into another tv and it works fine, so I know it is not the cable. are the inputs dirty or are they going out. the sound works fine on them. the tv is a picture tube and not a flat screen. can anyone help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: tv screen blinks when cable is plugged into RCA video input*

Hi ispencer001


On RCA jacks yellow is video and white and red are audio, depending on your t.v model you will need to select which video output to watch from your t.v's remote. The remote should have a tv/video button, when the button is pressed it will toggle the various input jacks on the set with the words video highlighted on your screen. If nothing is connected to the jacks the screen will either go black or blue. Example. You connected the DVD player to the rear input jacks on the set you turn on the t.v then select the t.v/video on the t.v remote until you see the DVD logo on your screen. 


Note : If you connected the RED, Yellow, White jacks to the different color coded output from the DVD player ( I.E Red, Green, White, Blue) to the set , you will never get an image on the screen. Connect the color coded RCA plugs that correspond to the input/output on both set and DVD.


----------



## lspencer001 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the TV set on the inputs. for example Aux 1 through 3. the logo for the dvd player comes on the screen when I turn it on. when watching regular tv it is fine because I am not on an input. it only blinks when I am using an input.


----------



## lspencer001 (Oct 31, 2010)

it is a 42" mitsubishi crt picture tube. It has a A/V reset button on the front of the tv but don't know how that works.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The A/V switch acts as a toggle between screens, if for example you had a VCR and a DVD connected together, the A/V switch toggles from VCR to DVD when both are playing at the same time. If your set has video input jacks in front of the set connect the video/audio leads in front of the set and see if the screen remains stable. For example: For the sake of argument we will call the front audio/video jacks aux 3. First, make sure the t.v is set for channel 3 or 4 connect your DVD outputs to the front inputs on the set and then press the A/V switch. 
Does the screen stay on ?



post back your findings.


----------



## lspencer001 (Oct 31, 2010)

hello. I have tried that it it still blinks. I have also tried pluging the cables into the front of the vcr and have the vcr set for channel 3. it doesn't blink when like that but it has a dark picture and is really slow. I just ordered a RF modulator and am hoping that will fix the problem. my tv has two cable jacks on the back of it ant. A and ant. B. my sat box is pluged into A and I am hoping that by hooking the modulator to ant. B that it will fix the problem.


----------



## lspencer001 (Oct 31, 2010)

am trying to post a pic of the front control pannel.


----------



## lspencer001 (Oct 31, 2010)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\New Folder (2)

here is a pic if it will work.


----------



## lspencer001 (Oct 31, 2010)

did not work oh well


----------

